# feeding question



## shane12970 (Nov 15, 2012)

I just got 18 pullets from tractor supply. I got the start and gro food for them. I also got the screw on quart jar feeder . In like 5 hours they have eaten the whole jar. Should I keep jar full or just fill it one time a day? Does this grammer suit you?


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm contacting management to eliminate this troll, so don't waste your time with this "I love chicken breasts" idiot.


----------



## shane12970 (Nov 15, 2012)

Why dont you just go crawl in a corner . Do you have answer to question? If not move on.


----------



## shane12970 (Nov 15, 2012)

Thank you Havasu


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Sundancer is our hero. That guy was the definition of a TROLL. To answer your question, with 18 pullets, I believe they will need more food than that.


----------



## shane12970 (Nov 15, 2012)

so i should just keep jar full ? im new to this and they are awesome to watch. i will get another feeder in there tomorrow. they are prob 2 weeks old ... again thanks and sorry for getting rude


----------



## Millie324 (Mar 2, 2013)

If you have 18, I think you should keep it full. If they seem like they are eating to much leave in half way. Hope that's good advice


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

keep it full they will eat what they need.


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Shane, any pics of your pullets? Would be great to say hello to them?


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

hi, always keep it full! i put out two feeders for mine so they have plenty. each day they get fresh food. hope this helps.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Keep food and water availabe 24/7 for chicks until they are completely feathered. They need all that food to help them grow. Once they are decent size and completely feathered you can feed twice a day.


----------



## shane12970 (Nov 15, 2012)

thanks for replies. some of these are red sex links and some are rhode island reds. all are suppose to be pullets . i got deal at tractor supply $1.00 each. i have 15 barred rock ordered from Cackle hatchery should be arriving around april 15.


----------



## shane12970 (Nov 15, 2012)

will get better pics when wife has time...lol


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

They look sooo cute!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

aweee, they are adorable!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

You are going to have a LOT of eggs each day  this coming Fall and Winter.
(maybe....start NOW....accumulating "Egg Recipes" ??? )
*Ha-Ha !
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

Awwww they are so so cute,have fun with your new featherless friends xx


----------



## shane12970 (Nov 15, 2012)

they should be laying maybe around july these are 3 months now. I got 15 barred rock that are 4 weeks now... so I may be giving eggs for Christmas...lol I will update pics and post pics of the rocks


----------

